# Showing at 2m bred



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I have 2 does that are approx 60 days confirmed bred. And they are showing already! I thought they didn't show until the end of pregnancy. I can get pics tomorrow. If they show this early does it usually mean there are numerous kids?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I'll be curious about this, I bought a little doe due the first week of February and she's very obviously and noticeably pregnant.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

One is a FF and the other a 2F. I really changed my feeding regimen this year so I'm curious!


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Many mistake rumen for pregnancy. Mine look very pregnant after breeding. There just eating well and more.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

No they are well rounded on their right side.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hmm, I will be interested to see pics. You might be getting a larger crop of kids than you thought


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have some does that are 30-50 days bred and they look more pregnant than a doe that kidded twins the week before she gave birth! I don't know if stomachs are really an accurate thing to judge by


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I want to get new pics so bad, but here in the Midwest it has been raining constantly. Maybe tomorrow i can get some.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The larger the rumen, the more it pushes everything out the other side! A large rumen is good going into 
winter! I have a fat doe that looks like she is ready to kid quad Alpines. She is maybe 10 days bred! She is just 
a big girl. (and when she is pregnant- you can't tell). 

But, when they are pregnant with multiples, they tend to try
and eat more earlier in the pregnancy to get weight on, because later, there is less room for a large rumen due to 
the over sized uterus!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Being 2 months along isn't going to show much. Cannot judge by the stomach (barrel) size. 
Some goats have bigger barrels with the amount of kiddings under their belt and may stretch a bit.
Winter, goats tend to eat more, to keep warm. Rumen is on the left side and about 3 months along you may start to see a difference. Being bigger around isn't a good way to tell, especially 2 months into pregnancy. 

The rumen and stomach may change dramatically from morning to evening as they fill the rumen with feed.

I had a doe who looked like she was carrying quads, yet she gave me a single kid. She was indeed an older Doe.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Well here's some before and after breeding pics. I know my goats and they have never been this big before. And they look much rounder in person. Lol


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

They're beautiful! What are their names?
I love the La Mancha. What are cutie! The last photo the doe looks like she might be pregnant, but in the other photos it looks like a full belly to me.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Being 2 months along isn't going to show much. Cannot judge by the stomach (barrel) size.
> Some goats have bigger barrels with the amount of kiddings under their belt and may stretch a bit.
> Winter, goats tend to eat more, to keep warm. Rumen is on the left side and about 3 months along you may start to see a difference. Being bigger around isn't a good way to tell, especially 2 months into pregnancy.
> 
> ...


I agree, especially about the older does. I have a 10 year old who looks like she's about to pop during most of her pregnancy no matter how many kids she is carrying.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a FF who looks heavily pregnant, and she's not even bred! Like her dam, she has a HUGE barrel and rumen which makes her look pregnant with quints and bloated all at the same time! Her twin daughters are built the same way, and at 5 months look pregnant. They have never been bred nor have they been exposed to a buck!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Both does are confirmed bred through BioTracking. I guess we'll see what they have in February.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh never trust the stomach lol I have had ones that swell up fast like yours and only have one, I've also had one doe last year that got bred back early and I thought single for sure, she was smaller then she was with twins and she gave me quads!! It's a total guessing game and sometimes you are right and sometimes not lol


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Updated pics






69 days bred







67 days bred


----------

